# Uptown Mirdiff Courtyard Apartments ??



## WanderingCar (Mar 17, 2013)

Anyone know if dogs are allowed in this community?
Anyone living here or have lived here recently with an opinion??? 

We can't find a better location for daily commute to the airport.


----------



## Resurgence (Sep 29, 2013)

WanderingCar said:


> Anyone know if dogs are allowed in this community?
> Anyone living here or have lived here recently with an opinion???
> 
> We can't find a better location for daily commute to the airport.


Pets are allowed in the community. Folks walk their dogs around here all the time. 

I've been living in Uptown for over a year now, in the Garden Apartments. We also own 2 x townhouses here, but we dont need the space so opted to just rent an apartment until we find one worth buying. 

The community itself has all the amenities + shops, so virtually everything you could possibly require is within reach. The only slight irritant is the aircraft noise, but it's certainly something we've adjusted to and learned to tune out. 

Lemme know if you have any specific questions about the place.


----------



## WanderingCar (Mar 17, 2013)

Resurgence said:


> Pets are allowed in the community. Folks walk their dogs around here all the time.
> 
> I've been living in Uptown for over a year now, in the Garden Apartments. We also own 2 x townhouses here, but we dont need the space so opted to just rent an apartment until we find one worth buying.
> 
> ...


Thanks Resurgence! I did end up moving here (Courtyard Apartments). Day 1 I got chased down by a very hostile security manager who stated (shouted) you are not allowed walk your dog around the sidewalks- basically any area at all on ground level in Uptown Mirdif where retail shops are. 

I've been informed I can only walk the dog through the basement to exit the development...I found a green patch outside the food court that works well. Others ignore this but I really can't stand to get shouted at by this man one more time! 

If you need a tenant for your townhouse come next August-September, PM me (if you're ok with 1 small dog). We love the area but will need more bedrooms.


----------



## wowsmarties (Jan 8, 2014)

hi resurgence have you rented out your townhouses we are looking to rent a townhouse...


----------



## Kashman (May 14, 2013)

WanderingCar said:


> Anyone know if dogs are allowed in this community?
> Anyone living here or have lived here recently with an opinion???
> 
> We can't find a better location for daily commute to the airport.


When I first moved here, I also looked at Mirdif because the commute to the airport seemed the best suited from that part of Dubai.

However, I ended up in downtown Dubai and the commute time is about the same because I am going against traffic. I can reach the airport in about 15 minutes on a typical day.


----------

